

How Hackers do Invites - ed
http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/

======
anuraggoel
Thanks for sharing. In the spirit of reading comments before actual links: The
title brings innovative physical invitation mechanisms to mind. This, however,
is a collection of funny/interesting email invitations to a regular hacker
meetup at MIT.

------
diN0bot
good ones:

* [http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gs...](http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gsb1996-09-27.html)

* [http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gs...](http://projects.csail.mit.edu/gsb/old-archive/gsb-archive/gsb2000-02-11.html)

girl scout benefits

------
presty
Man, it's this kind of stuff among others (e.g.
<http://www.cs.indiana.edu/mit.research.how.to.html>) that make me envy the
spirit of CSAIL in the 80s.

